# Ball jar question - 2 logos on same jar



## yacorie (Dec 24, 2018)

So I was going through some jars and picking out ones I might keep which are the ones here in the pictures.  However, I have a question regarding the small ball jar on the far left.  

Based on the embossed Ball logo on the jar itself, I would ahve dated it between 1923-1933 according to the online dating pages, just like the other two next to it.  However, as you can see, embossed on the bottom is the Ball logo that dates from 1933-1960.

Is this a reproduction or was this common to have two different logos on the same jar?  

Thanks in advance for any insight or information you can offer.


----------



## coreya (Dec 25, 2018)

That would be a # 282-6 in the red book and yes dated 1923-33. Nice find and not sure what they would bring today as my book is kinda old! but was listed at 15-20


----------



## yacorie (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you Coreya.  

Was that a common thing in these jars to have two different logos that were used from different time periods?  I would have guessed the later logo would be the one to date the jar from.  I don't know anything about these though so I think buying a redbook would be useful.


----------



## coreya (Dec 25, 2018)

was not common and on this series of jars was the only one and in pints only. A Red book is invaluable when collecting fruit jars!


----------

